# Pattern bits



## grandpaj (Nov 16, 2011)

How do I duplicate a pattern that is more than 1 inch thick .My pattern bit is only 1 inch and stock is 1-1/2 to duplicate


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A longer pattern bit comes to mind!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

grandpaj said:


> How do I duplicate a pattern that is more than 1 inch thick .My pattern bit is only 1 inch and stock is 1-1/2 to duplicate


I've done that in a two step operation. Make a few passes to get a good, deep groove, cut the outline out with a bandsaw roughly down the middle of the groove, put the pattern bit in the router table and finish it off using the routed edge as a guide


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Easy job with the right bit

1 pc 1/2" SH 2" Blade Extra Long Flush Trim Router Bit | eBay

1 pc 1/2" SH 3" Extra Long Flush Trim Router Bit | eBay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-pc-1-2-SH...642436878?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item20bef1470e

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-pc-1-2-SH...602294250?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item1e6880dbea

+++++
Top & Bottom Bearing
Flush Trim/Pattern Bits
also ▼
Flush Trim/Pattern Router Bit Kits
++++++
bit number #8814 and #8812

MLCS Flush Trim and Shear Angle Flush Trim Router Bits

See video on the same web page, how to use the bit

==



grandpaj said:


> How do I duplicate a pattern that is more than 1 inch thick .My pattern bit is only 1 inch and stock is 1-1/2 to duplicate


----------



## grandpaj (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks Bob Ill looking to these tonight and make a purchase


----------



## grandpaj (Nov 16, 2011)

It looks like my only option is with MLCS on account my shank is only 1/4 .Ill just have to go slow


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

1/4" shank not a big deal

1 pc 1/4" SH 2" Blade Extra Long Flush Trim Router Bit | eBay

1 pc 1/4" SH 3" Blade Extra Long Flush Trim Router Bit | eBay

1 pc 1/4" SH 3" Blade Extra Long Straight Router Bit | eBay

1 pc 1/4" SH 1-1/2" Extra Long Flush Trim Router Bit | eBay

1 pc 1/4" SH 3/4"X1-1/4" Top Bearing Trim 1 Router Bit | eBay

1 pc 1/4" SH 2-1/2" Extra Long Flush Trim Router Bit | eBay

===



grandpaj said:


> It looks like my only option is with MLCS on account my shank is only 1/4 .Ill just have to go slow


----------



## grandpaj (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks Bob I guessiI will orsder one with some Christmas money


----------



## ejlatstl (Dec 2, 2009)

It's actually easy if you have a pattern following bit with the bearing on the bottom (or router side) of the bit. 

Let's say you have a bit with a 3/4 in cutting depth. You mount your pattern and then
route down to 3/4". Get it nice and smooth with a second pass. Now your work piece can act as your pattern. Plunge your router or adjust it so that the bearing is now riding on the work piece and finish trimming the remaining depth from your work piece.

Ed


----------

